# Router Crafter Wheels



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I recently got a Router Crafter and was putting part of it back together which was disassembled for shipment.
It has some plastic wheels on it and one was cracked.Does anyone know of a replacement for them or a suggestion ?I could turn something on my wood lathe but have so many "things" to do right now.This is the Router Crafter that was made in the 70"s and discontinued in the 90's (or so Ive read) so the wheels probably were dry rotted or brittle. The wheels have a cable that goes around them to make the router travel up and down the piece being routed.Thanks in advance!!

CRAFTSMAN 720.25251 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download.

Using the Craftsman Router Crafter - by gdpifer @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

I remember looking at them back in the 80's it was a interesting concept.
No idea on repair other then look for another one as a parts set but if the wheels are deteriorating do to age then that may not help.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I have one and I bought it with a missing wheel and an end part, I made by myself both and is working OK. :wink:


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

It's been several years since I've seen one in person--is it a thin plastic wheel with a small rope groove? The places that come to mind for searching are McMaster-Carr, Essentra Components and American Science & Surplus. Also, if I recall correctly--last winter or spring somebody on here posted a link to a robotics site that had a lot of cool stuff as well. 

Would take some looking around in the online catalogs, but those are the places i'd start. Good luck!!

earl
P.S. I am not responsible for the amount of "cool stuff" you may accidently purchase while looking at those web sites!!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I made new wheels out of aluminum for mine. Time is not a good friend to those old plastic parts.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Flutemaker said:


> I recently got a Router Crafter and was putting part of it back together which was disassembled for shipment.
> It has some plastic wheels on it and one was cracked.Does anyone know of a replacement for them or a suggestion ?I could turn something on my wood lathe but have so many "things" to do right now.This is the Router Crafter that was made in the 70"s and discontinued in the 90's (or so Ive read) so the wheels probably were dry rotted or brittle. The wheels have a cable that goes around them to make the router travel up and down the piece being routed.Thanks in advance!!
> 
> CRAFTSMAN 720.25251 OWNER'S MANUAL Pdf Download.
> ...


I replaced the fractured wheel on my SEARS router crafter with a plastic wheel of the same diameter and bore size (but for a slightly larger diameter rope than the cable used on the routercrafter) that I bought at LOWE's as part of a rope shieve pulley. I ground one of the rivet ends off the shieve and punched it out, then put the wheel on the router crafter. I have used it since and it works well.
Enrico


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

jd99 said:


> I made new wheels out of aluminum for mine. Time is not a good friend to those old plastic parts.


I made mine from bronze and you can make one from Nylamid, easy to machine. :wink:


----------



## jonlruss (Mar 25, 2010)

One of the things that brought me here was searching for information on the Router Crafter. There's a thread from 2009 where someone made a new wheel for their Router Crafter. Do a search for Router Crafter wheel.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Jon and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Jon and welcome to the forum....


----------



## jonlruss (Mar 25, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Hi Jon and welcome to the forum.


Thanks. I've actually been here a while, just lurking lol. I need to get more involved.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jonlruss said:


> Thanks. I've actually been here a while, just lurking lol. *I need to get more involved*.


please do...


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.I have tried to find one already made...out of any kind of material...I tried looking at sheaves and pulleys .I know there is something out there that would work...just finding it...What I have is 2 1'4" diameter with a groove for a 3/16" cable and it has a 1/4" hole for a bolt..This is flexible a little on the sizes..I actually need 2 of these...Be good to have a couple in the 1 1/4" size with the other same measurements too but they are ok for now. Thanks again everybody!


Welcome to the forum Jon!!


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

I would make them on the lathe from baltic birch. As long as you make the final cuts while pressed on turned spud it should be dead on.
Dan Coleman


----------

